# .357 magnum as hunting revolver?



## PanaDP

I've been toying with the idea of a nice single action revolver for a while. It's main purpose would really be for fun shooting but I'd like to have the option of hunting whitetails with it back with my family in PA. I've never shot a deer there at anything over about 50 yards.

I was thinking of a ruger blackhawk in .45 colt and a nice one came up in a local store on consignment for a great price, but it's chambered in .357 magnum. Would that fit the bill or should I hold out for a .45 colt for a possible hunting handgun?


----------



## Baldy

The .357mag will do a fine job. Use a heavy bullet and it will drop a deer in it's tracks within 50yds for sure. Good hunting.:smt023


----------



## PanaDP

Baldy said:


> The .357mag will do a fine job. Use a heavy bullet and it will drop a deer in it's tracks within 50yds for sure. Good hunting.:smt023


I just might have to pounce on that gun then. Sure felt good


----------



## PanaDP

Think a 4 5/8 inch barrel is too short for hunting?


----------



## Fred40

PanaDP said:


> I just might have to pounce on that gun then. Sure felt good


From what I hear a 357 is superior to a 45 for hunting purposes......especially for deer......so long as you're not talking snub nose 357.


----------



## txpete

you would be hard pressed to beat a 250 gr swc .452 cast bullet out of a ruger 45 colt for taking deer with a handgun from what you say in your post above.just remember its starting out at .452 thats a pretty big hole.even if you had a runner ray charles/stevie wonder could find that blood trail
pete


----------



## neophyte

*Ruger*

PanaDP: Sir; range is good Blackhawk is fine; practice the key.:smt023
Sir; for me the accomplishment with handgun hunting is satisfying.

My deal isn't about eating [what they make grocery stores for] sneaking up as close as possible; crawling, sometimes just laying on the ground and enjoying the moment. 
Walking away from a 10yd shot is gratifying. It's not that the 100yd shot isn't possible; the challenge.

You do give up some speed with 4 5/8; 50yds doubtful it'll matter when you make your shot.

Good luck with your .357. It will do the job. The rest is up to the shooter.


----------



## Dreaded

You may want to check the rules and regulations in PA before taking the plunge on a 4 5/8" model. Here in Wisconsin the barrel length must be 5" or longer to hunt whitetails.

Other then that a .357 will get the job done for sure @ under 50 yds.


----------



## Bowhunter57

PanaDP said:


> Think a 4 5/8 inch barrel is too short for hunting?


PanaDP,
Check your state's hunting regulations, but usually a 6" (5" in Ohio) barrel length is the minimum for large game hunting. Most handgun hunting is done with longer barrels to attain the best ballistics from the cartridge being used. Plus, the longer sighting radius is always a good thing.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## PanaDP

Hey, everyone. I ended up getting the 4 5/8 gun today. I checked and it is legal to hunt with in PA (surprisingly, they list no restrictions on barrel length for hunting weapons). The slight loss in speed doesn't bother me. I wouldn't feel alright taking a shot at a range long enough to matter anyway.


----------



## Don357

Hey, I use a .357mag Ruger Blackhawk with a 6 1/2 in barrel with a 4x32 NcStar long eye relief scope on a Weaver clamp-on mount. Here in Alabama you must have at least a 4 in barrel to use or even carry for hunting. The .357mag works well at 50 to 75 yds depending on the shooter. But like you say, most shots are inside 50yds. I'm going to try some of Hornady's LEVERevolution ammo this year. At 1440fps muzzel velocity it should work very well. "Good Hunting!"


----------



## neophyte

*Blackhawk*

PanaDP: Sir; good deal and do a range report with pictures:smt033


----------



## PanaDP

neophyte said:


> PanaDP: Sir; good deal and do a range report with pictures:smt033


Will do when I have a chance. I have to wait 10 days to pick it up, then won't be able to get out to a range for another week at least.


----------



## neophyte

*hard money*

PanaDP: Sir; that sucks:smt083 spend our hard earned money and have to wait:smt022
Post when you can and thanks:smt033


----------



## aafasano

PanaDP said:


> Hey, everyone. I ended up getting the 4 5/8 gun today. I checked and it is legal to hunt with in PA (surprisingly, they list no restrictions on barrel length for hunting weapons). The slight loss in speed doesn't bother me. I wouldn't feel alright taking a shot at a range long enough to matter anyway.


My Grandfather used to hunt deer with a scoped Ruger 357 mag. near Cedar Run PA back in the 1960's. The only restriction is no semi auto rifles or pistols but you can use a semi auto shotgun if it is plugged to a three round limit.


----------



## DWFan

Hornady makes its LEVERevolution ammo in .357 Mag?


----------



## Bishop746

I know this is an older post but I thought I would add another question to an already exisiting post than start a new one.

Would you carry a .357 as a backpacking gun in the Southeastern part of the country? We have wildhogs and some bear (not to mention Crazy Meth Lab Guy) in the woods here and I was wondering if the .357 was an adaquate defensive round against these types of animals. I know many said it was acceptable against deer but a hog has much tougher skin.


----------



## Baldy

I have spent most all my life in the southeastern part of the country. The .357 will take care of all your needs should they arise. The toughest one would be the bear if he charges. You better be quick and a good shot as the size of the revolver will make no difference as long as it's .357mag up.


----------



## Don357

Hornady just released the "Leverevolution" ammo in .357mag and .44mag this year. The .357mag with a 140gr flex tip is rated 1440 fps from a 8" barrel and 1850 fps from a 18" barrel. The .44mag with a 225gr flex-tip is rated 1410 fps from a 7.5" barrel and 1870fps from a 20" barrel. Sounds pretty hot to me.


----------



## Teuthis

I would suggest that you fit the gun to the game. Long barrels are best for hunting, because of increased velocity. A .357 magnum in a long barrel is sufficient for close-range woods hunting, probably up to black bear. A .44 magum is better though. Hogs are tough to kill, and can be dangerous. I would rather have a little overkill with them. And We owe it to the game animals to be humane and not wound them from too far away with insufficient power. I would suggest a .44 magnum for the field.


----------

